# Smokey gold and black - HOT!



## SQUALID (Nov 29, 2009)

_Time for a tutorial! Here's another version of the smokey eye._












_1. Put a dark base of your choice on the lid. I used a glittery black
eye pencil from __*H&M*._









_2. Pack a glittery black shadow all over the lid. I used *Retro* from *MAD
Minerals*._









_3. Now put a golden shadow on the inner half of the eyelid. I used
*Kapten Morgan* from *Ninja Minerals*._









_4. Blend it out and let it fade into the black._









_5. Line your waterline and a bit in your lashline._









_6. Make your eyeliner softer with a greyish black shadow with some
shimmer in it. I used *Paramount* from *MAD Minerals*._









_7. Put the same golden shadow on the inner half of the lower lid._









_8. Do your highlighter lightly under the brow. I used the matte white
*Jasmine* from *Mine Minerals*._









_9. Do your eyeliner on the top lid the way you want it._









_10. Do your brows and mascara. Done!_


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Nov 29, 2009)

So pretty, i love your tutorials!!


----------



## vixo (Nov 29, 2009)

Very pretty, always flawless


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 29, 2009)

Beautiful look, great tutorial!


----------



## gabi03 (Nov 29, 2009)

I love that gold color, and your tuts are the best


----------



## Darkness (Nov 29, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## nebbish (Nov 29, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love your tuts.


----------



## Chikky (Nov 30, 2009)

Love it! I love your tutorials. 

...plus, you kinda make me wanna buy everything from that MAD Minerals.


----------



## obscuria (Nov 30, 2009)

Very pretty. I will try this one soon


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Dec 2, 2009)

So pretty!


----------



## moonlit (Dec 2, 2009)

great tutorial.. love it


----------



## Miss Lore (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh that looks awesome!


----------



## fintia (Dec 2, 2009)

nice!!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Dec 4, 2009)

So Beautiful! I love this tut! Thank you!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Dec 4, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 4, 2009)

love it, so cute.


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 10, 2009)

Really hot!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 10, 2009)

Very very pretty!


----------



## YuzuBunny (Dec 11, 2009)

awesome look! Sort of futuristic color combo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for posting


----------



## **Blondie** (Aug 28, 2011)

This gorgeous!! I would've never actuallly thought of layering gold OVER black! I must try


----------



## alyxo (Sep 30, 2011)

So gorgeous, I'm really loving the looks you come up with


----------

